# The New Z Series



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

This thing looks sweet!!! Nice work Felt.... I am very intrigued

https://velonews.competitor.com/files/2012/07/Felt-4.jpg


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Here's more:

Felt Bicycles 2013 Product Launch – Road, Mountain Bike & Cyclocross - Bike Rumor


----------



## jmorgan (Apr 13, 2012)

Felt needs a trade up program


----------



## Imaking20 (Mar 2, 2012)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/felt/2013-felt-product-launch-285647.html


----------

